# Best place to inject GH



## Test250 (Jul 24, 2021)

Hello I want to know where is the best place to inject GH? Some people say belly fat, others shoulders or pecks


----------



## Trump (Jul 24, 2021)

doubt it matters but ed injections easier sub q into the belly fat


----------



## Xxplosive (Jul 26, 2021)

Weiner


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 27, 2021)

What Trump said.


----------



## ftf (Jul 27, 2021)

I inject in the kitchen. Close to the fridge.


----------



## flenser (Jul 27, 2021)

There's no localized effect. Belly fat is quick and painless. Just don't inject too much. Numb hands are anything but painless.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 27, 2021)

Xxplosive said:


> Weiner


I second this.


----------



## IsaacRobertson (Jul 28, 2021)

The best site to inject growth hormone treatment is into the stomach.

There are several reasons for this. First, injecting GH straight into a muscle would cause some of it to be catabolized by the muscle's high blood circulation and high temperature, which could account for up to 10% of total GH injected contained in muscles are lost before reaching any cells (called "muscle pull"). Injecting further down under the skin avoids those two barriers. Second, it relaxes tense muscles on either side of an injection site so that the needle can go in more easily. Third, since many people have extra fat around their stomachs and not a lot of loose flesh elsewhere on their bodies there's less risk that excess GH will escape.


----------



## CJ (Jul 28, 2021)

Three studies on Subq vs IM injections. Basically no difference in outcomes, so they recommend Subq because it's just easier. 

"Subcutaneous versus intramuscular growth hormone therapy: growth and acute somatomedin response - PubMed" https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/4034296/

"A comparison of subcutaneous and intramuscular administration of human growth hormone (hGH) and increased growth rate by daily injection of hGH in GH deficient children - PubMed" https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3197659/

"Comparison of Subcutaneous and Intramuscular Administration of Human Growth Hormone in the Therapy of Growth Hormone Deficiency | The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism | Oxford Academic" https://academic.oup.com/jcem/article-abstract/55/5/1003/2676682


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 28, 2021)

Yes sir, directly in the buttocks.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 28, 2021)

Subcutaneously into the side of your stomach. Intramuscular injections are either in the thigh or buttocks. GH needs to go into the interstitial layers of the skin.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 5, 2021)

There was a study I read not too long ago comparing abdomin subq shots vs IM thigh shots and the subq had greater gh serum values.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 5, 2021)

10characters


----------



## Spear (Oct 5, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I second this.


I third this.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 5, 2021)

Ur pansies if u cant pin directly into the balloon knot....bunch a pussies....right in that balloon knot, dont be weak


----------



## RichardSilva (Oct 11, 2021)

Test250 said:


> Hello I want to know where is the best place to inject GH? Some people say belly fat, others shoulders or pecks


In my own opinion - shoulders. It is better to inject in meat rather than fat.


----------



## juuced (Oct 11, 2021)

sub Q in the belly is easy and dont hurt at all.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 11, 2021)

juuced said:


> sub Q in the belly is easy and dont hurt at all.


Yuppers all fucken day...hcg, test, gh, hell even deca low dosage in sub q fashion...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 14, 2021)

Test250 said:


> Hello I want to know where is the best place to inject GH? Some people say belly fat, others shoulders or pecks


The taint is the only option.


----------

